# Petronius 6.15.21



## nb&twil (Oct 2, 2007)

Made a last minute decision to run to Petronius yesterday after seeing the satellite imagery from the day before. Didn’t start as early as we wanted to, and took forever to get bait, but we finally made it down there about 11:30am. Trolled a lap or two around the rig. Saw tunas on the surface a couple of times, away from us. Finally got close enough and put a popper in them. Hooked up pretty quick to what looked like about a 30# tuna. Got it about 30-40’ from the boat and a shark ate it. Spent the next 2 hours dealing with sharks. So many sharks. We decided it wasn’t worth wasting any more time there so we headed back up to 200-300’ for some bottom fish. 
Water was gorgeous. Scattered grass north of the rig about 3-5 miles. Saw some fish, but the sharks made it too difficult to deal with. Ran a long way to only come home with a limit of snapper, and one gag. But still a fun day with some great friends.


----------



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

Thanks for the report. Yesterday was slick and pretty.


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

petronius was wrapped up with sharks sunday night. the drill ship had plenty of tuna.
i'll bet your crew had a blast catching those big snaps.
jack


----------



## iJabo (Jul 6, 2013)

At least you made it out there. My planned run to any rigs always seem to fall apart a day or two before we actually go.


----------



## panhandlephinsphan (Aug 25, 2008)

I know others have good luck there but i get sharked at Petronius every time and don’t go there anymore. Glad you got you got out there though- you had a better chance at catching something than I did on my couch.

Thank you for the post- I appreciate it. The posts i this area have been light lately. When I get back out there I will get one in here too.


----------



## nb&twil (Oct 2, 2007)

jack2 said:


> petronius was wrapped up with sharks sunday night. the drill ship had plenty of tuna.
> i'll bet your crew had a blast catching those big snaps.
> jack


You talking about the ship ESE of the rig that I could see in the distance? The one I wanted to go fish, but talked myself out of?


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

nb&twil said:


> You talking about the ship ESE of the rig that I could see in the distance? The one I wanted to go fish, but talked myself out of?


lol. why did you talk to yourself. like my signature says, "who listens to an old man who talks to himself?".
yes, the ship is about a football field long and really lit up with white lights. the petronius looked like the ga. aquarium with nothing but sharks. the tuna were eating floating pilchers.
jack


----------



## Rousterfish (Aug 16, 2015)

Only time I be been to Petronius it was Shark City also , we would get 1 out of 5 hooked Black Fin to the boat !! Allot of Heads


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

Rousterfish said:


> Only time I be been to Petronius it was Shark City also , we would get 1 out of 5 hooked Black Fin to the boat !! Allot of Heads


sharks are the worst kind of democrat. always looking for a freebie. petronius = portland oregon
jack


----------



## FenderBender (Oct 2, 2007)

jack2 said:


> sharks are the worst kind of democrat. always looking for a freebie. petronius = portland oregon
> jack


They call Petronius, Marlin, and Beer Can the ghetto for a reason I guess!


----------



## 34 trip (Feb 6, 2021)

jack2 said:


> sharks are the worst kind of democrat. always looking for a freebie. petronius = portland oregon
> jack


Ya, petronious always has sharks. It's so close to the drop off. Although, the ghetto has produced a lot of YFT's for us over the years. We usually give the inner 3 a look on our way out but typically start at ram Powell.


----------

